# Old Dalby Test Track



## darbians (Aug 30, 2012)

Here are a selection of images from the tunnels on Old Dalby Test Track. It is still used on the odd occasion I believe. I found the first tunnel and took a few photos. After some research I found there were a total of three between Melton Mowbray and old Dalby. So I got a bus to Old Dalby and made my return journey along the track. Walking through a tunnel over 1km in length alone, can be a little bit creepy.
Sorry but I am not sure what pics are from what tunnel. I can only remember there were no air shafts in Asfordby Tunnel.

#1




[/url] DSC_2439 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#2



[/url] 31 seconds by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#3



[/url] tunnel vision by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#4



[/url] DSC_4250 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#5



[/url] DSC_4427 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#6



[/url] DSC_4446 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#7



[/url] time tunnel 2 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#8



[/url] spot light by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

A couple of images form nearby the track

#9



[/url] 022 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#10



[/url] 021 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#11



[/url] 008 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#12



[/url] DSC_4332 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#13



[/url] pumphouse 2 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]

#14



the pump by darbians, on Flickr


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 30, 2012)

thats a good report...great images


----------



## krela (Aug 30, 2012)

Your photos are far too big, please resize them.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 30, 2012)

Really nice pictures there buddy ..


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, well you def made the most of that! Beautiful photos!


----------



## phill.d (Aug 30, 2012)

Interesting to see some of that line at last, I never knew they're were any tunnels on the line, so thanks for posting. 
You got some good shots there.

Old Dalby test track was the setting for this rather spectacular crash in 1984. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY446h4pZdc[/ame]


----------



## darbians (Aug 30, 2012)

krela said:


> Your photos are far too big, please resize them.



Sorry I realised part way through, I did try to change them but it didn't work I will sort it tomorrow when I have pc access. Also thanks to everyone for the comments


----------



## darbians (Aug 30, 2012)

phill.d said:


> Interesting to see some of that line at last, I never knew they're were any tunnels on the line, so thanks for posting.
> You got some good shots there.
> 
> Old Dalby test track was the setting for this rather spectacular crash in 1984.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY446h4pZdc



The tunnel is about 100 yards from where that crash test was, I did mean to mention it but I forgot!


----------



## krela (Aug 31, 2012)

Aaaah that crash test was the culmination of all the research done here: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23584[/ame]

Ties in quite nicely.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 31, 2012)

And that was the Director of Harwell talking on there as well where I think the flasks were designed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 31, 2012)

Great report & photos.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 31, 2012)

Cool place & pics


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 31, 2012)

3.9mb per pic is a bit excessive, you managed to kill my HTC Radar 

Cracking pics but far too big


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 31, 2012)

I normally think of the nuclear flask test when I here of this location.


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice pictures Thanks for posting them


----------



## darbians (Aug 31, 2012)

Really sorry. Changing the links isn't has easy as it seems!!!


----------



## gushysfella (Aug 31, 2012)

Oooo nice lol, did you not fancy a look over the fence of the old mod supply plant? GF


----------



## darbians (Aug 31, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> Oooo nice lol, did you not fancy a look over the fence of the old mod supply plant? GF



I did think about it. You could see tunnel like things from Asfordby Hill. Couldn't find an easy way in. It seemed like quite a big site too. Sadly I don't really go up that way anymore.


----------



## Carlh (Sep 6, 2012)

great work


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Sep 7, 2012)

very interesting, I work not far from here and never knew anything about it!


----------



## darbians (Sep 7, 2012)

ArtfulDodger said:


> very interesting, I work not far from here and never knew anything about it!



Its quite a walk but I would say its worth a visit. The walk is quite pleasent I see foxes and birds of prey.


----------

